# Henstridge @ Henstridge Sports & Leisure & Golf Club



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Meet added to the rally programme. The Meet is at Henstridge Sports & Leisure & Golf Club in Henstridge, Somerset starting 26/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=569

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------

